# MRA8DE Engine



## B13-AT (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking at the Sentra with this 1.8L engine... Is it a tank like the Nissan 1.6 and 2.0 of the 90s ? 

My preference is the manual shift tranny to pair it with. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Starting in 2013, Nissan introduced the B17 Sentra with the new MRA8DE 1.8-liter 16-valve DOHC inline-four which was offered for better fuel economy than the previous model, ratings are 30 city/39 highway. The engine output returns 130 hp (97 kW) and 128 lb⋅ft (174 N⋅m) of torque. It provides less power than the outgoing Sentra, but due to a new platform, it is 150 lbs lighter in weight. 

The MRA8DE is a 1.8 L (1797 cc) engine, it has a twin variable valve timing system on both the intake and exhaust valves and uses a diamond-like carbon coating. Bore and stroke is 79.7 mm × 90.1 mm (3.14 in × 3.55 in). It produces 130 PS (96 kW; 128 hp) at 6000 rpm and 174 N⋅m (128 lb⋅ft) at 3600 rpm, and has a compression ratio of 9.9:1.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

None of the current Nissans last like the Datsuns/Nissans of the 80s and 90s. If you are looking at a new Sentra, I'd go with the 2020 Sentra over the 2019 model year. I haven't driven the new one, yet, but reports are it handles better and has more power. It also looks a lot better!


----------



## Cool galactic wave (Feb 22, 2021)

ihave a manual transmission 1.8 2017, had it for 3 years now with 40kmiles , I've never had a problem with it until acouple of months ago rear door lock and window don't work. But I've installed speakers on the rear doors so possibly i left something loose, other than that my cars great ido my own services following my cars manual. And I've just installed these 19"s on it xD


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Good move getting the Sentra with the manual trans and not having to worry about CVT issues down the road, even though they say that they are much better than they used to be. From what I've seen so far, the 2020 only comes with the CVT.


----------



## Echo (Mar 3, 2021)

Cool galactic wave said:


> ihave a manual transmission 1.8 2017, had it for 3 years now with 40kmiles , I've never had a problem with it until acouple of months ago rear door lock and window don't work. But I've installed speakers on the rear doors so possibly i left something loose, other than that my cars great ido my own services following my cars manual. And I've just installed these 19"s on it xD
> View attachment 7138


Cool galatic wave

I have the same car as your 2017 Sentra S 6 speed manual, mine is a 2019 Sentra S 6 speed manual transmission (MRA8DE 1.8 Engine) I purchased new in 2020 and it now has approx 7500 miles on it. I have engine noise after my car has reached full operating temperature. I think the noise might be normal but I don't know anyone else in my town that has the same car as I do so I can’t compare. I did post this on another forum and the owner said he had a similar noise. Would you mind checking your car and responding back to me with the results on this forum? To test your car let the engine reach full operating temperature then let it warm up at least an additional 10 minutes. Put the parking brake on and turn off the AC, Fan and Radio and put transmission in neutral then take foot off of the clutch. In neutral bring engine to 2000 to 2400 RPM and hold it steady at a constant RPM and you can hear the noise a definite moderate to lite knocking or tapping or chatter and you can vary the RPM up and down within 2000 to 2400 RPM and also hear it. I do not hear the noise when driving the car except occasionally a little between shifting gears at slow speed when road noise is low. I also do not hear the noise until at least 10 minutes after the engine has reached full operating temperature. If your car has the same noise then I might conclude that the noise is normal. If not I might need to take my car to my Nissan Dealership for possible warranty work. It sounds to me like timing chain slack noise but that’s just a guess as I'm not sure. Please let me know your outcome on this post, after you check your car. Also, can you let me know what Oil and Filter you are using...I changed my oil at 4000 miles with Quaker State Ultimate Durability Full Synthetic 0W20 with an OEM Nissan Oil Filter. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deinsig490 (Sep 14, 2021)

I have a 2017 S 6 speed now has 87k on it and bought it brand new about 20+k miles ago I started getting the same sound a ticking tapping sound. Let me ask you a question. When your shifting gears do you hear it get louder then pause during the process of letting off the gas pushing in clutch letting clutch out and pressing gas again??? My brother told me it sounded like a stuck lifter so I used sea foam drove it 150 miles drained the oil changed the filter added oil and added an engine flush and then changed the oil and filter again 10 min after I added the flush and nothing changed. I just want to know that I’m not the only one hearing and having the same issues.


----------

